# Need Help



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey guys, I know this is a GTO site, but I need some help in locating some '75-'81 Bird Motor mounts. I figure some of you guys pulled motors from Birds then didn't need the mounts. 

The part numbers are stamped on the mounts. 496892 & 496893.

I'm trying to help a new Bird owner get a Pontiac engine swapped into his Bird. So, how 'bout it ? Can anybody help this guy out ? 

Let me know. Thanks !


----------

